# What color is the dress? Blue/black or white/gold?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I just saw this on facebook. It's like a scientific thing related to your mood. Some people see the dress as black and blue and some people see it as white and gold. What do you guys see? I saw black and blue when I first looked at it then I looked again and saw white and gold now it's back to black and blue! I don't know how this works.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I see a dark lavender color and a dirty gold/brown! :lol: I'm broken :ROFL: 
So what mood are you supposed to be in if you see one, versus the other?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I see black and blue. Did they say what mood black and blue mean?


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I have saw both colors combos... Its driving me crazy! My husband keeps laughing at me.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll try and find it but black and blue ment your stressed or upset


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

kramsay said:


> I have saw both colors combos... Its driving me crazy! My husband keeps laughing at me.


I saw both to! But I only saw the white and gold for like a minute then it changed back..


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm broken too! Cornflower and brown.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I have saw both of them several times, I keep looking back at it to see what it does. 

The emotion thing is true for me though, I see more blue and black and I just learnt of some really bad news.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I see white and gold now.
Edit: the picture I see of it online is black and gold but the picture on here I see black and blue..


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I believe this is the actual dress. I saw black and blue (a lighter pastel blue) at first, but it gets darker with every picture. Depending on the saturation of the picture, it appear black and blue, or white and gold. Every picture is evidently different, and some peoples eyes interpret the values as being more or less saturated.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The photo you posted of it looks blue and brown/gold to me. I saw this same photo earlier and saw white and gold. Weird. 

I just put this into paint and added white, black, and blue squares to compare.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I see that picture as gold and white..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, so the 2nd dress posted is a really dark blue and black, and the next one is a light lavender and brown-gold to me.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

This ruined my night..lol I saw blue and black and before white and gold?!:GAAH:


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Janecb.. That is the same dress but for whatever reason it's doesn't work on that dress.. Idk why.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I saw this earlier today. I definitely saw white and gold first. Then I stumbled across this post and thought you colored the dress blue! My eyes are playing tricks.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh no! My brown and black goat with blue eyes is now white with gold eyes! :shrug::shocked::mrgreen:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL

I stumbled onto this link with an explanation for why everyone is seeing a different color: http://www.wired.com/2015/02/science-one-agrees-color-dress/


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

glndg said:


> Oh no! My brown and black goat with blue eyes is now white with gold eyes! :shrug::shocked::mrgreen:


That's sarcasm... Right???


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

DappledBoers said:


> That's sarcasm... Right???


Moi?!:slapfloor::yes smilie:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

On that link even the one that is supposed to look whiteish still looks blue to me.

I see shades of blue and either brown or black depending on the picture.

But my vision is wonky, no three d and that sort of thing.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL I see both sorta. I see absolutely NO black in either one. The lace is brown. The color of the dress is a light blue or white depending HOW I look at it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw both... How strange!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I see like a lavender or violet with a DARK golden trim


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I see a dark lavender color and a dirty gold/brown! :lol: I'm broken :ROFL:
> So what mood are you supposed to be in if you see one, versus the other?


Yeah, that's what I see too:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

janecb said:


> I believe this is the actual dress. I saw black and blue (a lighter pastel blue) at first, but it gets darker with every picture. Depending on the saturation of the picture, it appear black and blue, or white and gold. Every picture is evidently different, and some peoples eyes interpret the values as being more or less saturated.


Now this one looks black/blue


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I texted that first pic to my sister, and she replied with these :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

That's funny .... I don't get how it's just that dress! I can look at anything else gold and I see gold and the same with blue, black, and white!!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

here is an explanation video that shows why people see different colors with the dress...


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

That's cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

thay talked about this on the news. they said it was an allusion


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I texted that first pic to my sister, and she replied with these :slapfloor: :ROFL:


:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Why does everyone care so much?
I heard on the news people got in a fist fight over the dumb dress. It's okay to have a debate (although there really isn't a debate, the dress was and always has been blue and black it's just people put filters on it)
I agree it's okay (and fun sometimes)
To debate but don't get bent out of shape add start throwing punches it's not that big of a deal. RIGHT??


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Some guy tattooed it on his body...people are crazy


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Yup I'm a light blue and brown girl. That must mean my mood is indifferent XD


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

This person is just ruining everyones night. Its white and gold


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Right? Lol


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

There are two answer to this question and thats whats messing people up. There the true colors OR the colors you see. To me looking at the colors I see as it is in the picture are bronze and a bluish mauve kinda color. There is also the material. If it werent shiny, Id probably say brow but because it shines, it looks more like a bronze.  just my two cents


----------



## Gasha (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't get the thing with this dress =_=


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

It looked blue and gold to me


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

It is and alway have been blue and black


Kayla Renee


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

It started out gold and white, but then it was time to tattoo the goats ...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Lol


Kayla Renee


----------

